# Urgent. Siezed lock on N+B Arto(2003)



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The lock on our N+B Arto(2003) has jammed. Not a key problem as is the same with second key.


I have this reported by a good engineer, but am 1,000 miles away.



Can this be drilled out and a new barrel inserted? The answer to that is probably Yes.


But how about connecting up to the locking mechanism inside?


Any actual experience, rather than theories or generic advice?


Geoff


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Which lock may help?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ted


OK fair point.


But it is our only access - habitation door, thus Urgent. 



We fly to UK on 3rd and have ferry to France booked on 5th.



Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The only similar reference I found Geoff is this thread but no solution. https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/106-niesmann-bischoff/84462-arto-door-lock.html

All I would do is rip whatever I can off and get the WD40 out but thats as far as my expertise goes. If I were you I would post this on all the main forums, someone might answer.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

So its some one else trying to open the lock ? Did they also previously lock it so they are not used to this lock 

Is the door locked and cannot be unlocked ?

My wife had a problem unlocking one of our doors she would turn the key then pull the handle to open door before releasing key back to its normal position and would jam the lock like you decribe 

It would take some gentle coaxing to get a key in and to work it around to normal position


Can you get inside via the garage ? ( or a window) 

If you can you maybe able to open door from the inside 


Another thing Try giving the door a good shove ie. push it in in case the lock has to “ latch “over something


To answer your Q Most of these doors are just a barrel lock and can be replaced but i would try to sort it and only drill it as a last resort


Graphite is a better bet to lubricate a lock than wd40 But i guess anything that helps is worth trying


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Can you get the key in fully 

Is key slot in normal position or is it at some unusual angle 

Is there some foreign body inside ?

Insert key and whilst trying to wiggle it left and right also keep trying door handle and at same time pushing and pulling door 

If this fails just try pulling key out ever so slightly and try again


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If both keys slide in OK it sounds like the mechanism and drilling out the barrel might not be the answer Geoff. I know it's sounds daft but can you whack the door repeatedly while attempting to turn key.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would blame Barry, looks like his prophecy was nearly right in your previous thread about your dodgy lock.

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/4...ng-problem-n-b-arto-2003-a-2.html#post2736954

Terry

Edit. Did you find a solution the last time ?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray


Keys will not go in fully.


Anyway there is a locksmith coming Friday afternoon who thinks he can deal with the problem. Hope so otherwise our departure for France will be in doubt.


Thanks for all answers.


Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It’s a mechanical item, it can be fixed! 

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> It's a mechanical item, it can be fixed!
> 
> Andy


Andy

Of course, but first one has to get access to the 'innards'. If one could do that from outside it would not be a 'lock' would it? Any tealeaf could do it.

Also time is short - the MH 'guardian' leaves for Greece on Sun, we arrive on Mon and are booked on ferry on Wed morning - may have to re-book, if not sorted.

[Did you get my second PM on MHFacts about parking and your involvement with Weymouth? I assume not - bloody MHFacts! Can you try to PM your e-mail, please]

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Geoff

PM sent, let’s see if it gets to you

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> Keys will not go in fully.
> 
> ...


Ah so your locked out completely? Key wont go fully in?

I had that on my old golf. I just repeatedly squired WD40 into the lock and kept riving the key in and out, in and out like you do and wiggled it and eventually it freed up. Just all the muck and stuff off the roads and flying around farm tracks gunged it up.

I bet thats all it is.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Ah so your locked out completely? Key wont go fully in?
> 
> I had that on my old golf. I just repeatedly squired WD40 into the lock and kept riving the key in and out, in and out like you do and wiggled it and eventually it freed up. Just all the muck and stuff off the roads and flying around farm tracks gunged it up.
> 
> I bet thats all it is.


Think it is more complicated than that as I had given it a liberal dose of graphite grease(better than WD 40 for locks) before leaving Poland.

My engineer friend thinks a tumbler has failed in wrong position.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bit of brute force then Geoff. Can you tap the key in all the way?

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Bit of brute force then Geoff. Can you tap the key in all the way?
> 
> Ray.


Ray

As I said in my OP, I am 1,000 miles away.

The friend looking after the MH is a very experienced engineer, RAF trained(Halton?), John Surtees Racing team, own boat engineering business etc., and is probably better at dealing with the sensitivities of the problem than I. He quite rightly does not want to risk shearing the key in the lock of the only door.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Well we had a partial result yesterday in that the locksmith was, after a lot of work, able to get the lock open so we have access.


However he says there is no replacement available on the market and it would have to come from Niesmann.


Obviously that is not possible in the timescale available, so I am thinking the solution is to fit an external lock. I have contacted Choose Caravans near Canterbury who have Thule locks available, but they need to see the MH to judge whether they can fit it to mine, so I will have to take it to them on Tues.


Has anyone had a Thule lock fitted and how much space is needed for the backing plate on the inside?


Any advice would be welcome, including names of alternate locks.


Thanks in advance for any help.


Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad you got in. This is starting to sound ££££


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This is the only pic I have of the security lock on the hab door Geoff. The bit inside was marginally larger than the bolts shown. But the actually locking 'bolt' projected 4cm. either way..... Ray.
If you see what I mean?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Glad you got in. This is starting to sound ££££


Well the locksmith had quoted a minimum call-out price of £100 but in the end charged £60, partly I think because he had another job in Ashford beforehand. Since he was with our MH for nearly an hour I thought that was reasonable.

I cannot complain at my repair costs over the 9 years as they have been negligible, basically a few plastic bits, and probably much less than Hank has cost you over a similar period.

If I tot up in my head the cost of repairs, maintenance, MOT, insurance and tax, plus depreciation I think it comes to under £2,000 p.a, which is about the same as we spend on average on our 2-week other holidays, but we get minimum of 10 weeks for the £2,000 pa

Geoff


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Well the locksmith had quoted a minimum call-out price of £100 but in the end charged £60, partly I think because he had another job in Ashford beforehand. Since he was with our MH for nearly an hour I thought that was reasonable.
> 
> I cannot complain at my repair costs over the 9 years as they have been negligible, basically a few plastic bits, and probably much less than Hank has cost you over a similar period.
> 
> ...


This is what I had fitted to our autosleeper and it is relatively cheap. Could get you out of trouble for your current travels. https://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/fiamma-safe-door

I've got the fourth one on the list (through the wall fixing) You may need to avoid your fridge!

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Beat me to it Terry, I was thinking of the one which is more like a handle, which locks across the door, but also helps you to get in and out via the steps, like what older folks have by their front doprs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This one, in either case the internal space required is at the side of the door not in it.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAMMA-S...101106&hash=item567b1b5cd2:g:9MgAAOSwg6ZZ1Mjm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Geoff won't like that one Kev. People with think him an invalid. Basia might start helping him in.....

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Geoff won't like that one Kev. People with think him an invalid. Basia might start helping him in.....
> 
> Ray.


...and into the door.

Ray is right Kev, I do not want one of those - too obtrusive.

The one Terry shows is more like it - although where I might get it fitted they just seem to have the Thule equivalent.

Ray came up with a deadlock inside the door, but I do not know how that would fit the geometry of the door.

If my pal, who is the guardian, were not flying out of Gatwick the morning I arrive we could just pick up a lock and fit it ourselves with his tools, but I do not have a drill.

I think decisions will have to wait till I can get the MH and the available locks in the same place, to measure up.

Thanks all for responses.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just an option, I'll probably need one afore thee lad.


That there Raymond is stirrer.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Under the time constraints you have and lack of a drill would it be worth booking it into a camper / caravan workshop?

Eg
Johns Cross Motorcaravan & Camping Centre 
Battle Road (A21), 
Robertsbridge, 
East Sussex 
TN32 5JJ 

springs to mind as they have a good reputation on motorhome forums


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

trek said:


> Under the time constraints you have and lack of a drill would it be worth booking it into a camper / caravan workshop?
> 
> Eg
> Johns Cross Motorcaravan & Camping Centre
> ...


See my post No. 17 re Choose Caravans.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> This one, in either case the internal space required is at the side of the door not in it.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAMMA-S...101106&hash=item567b1b5cd2:g:9MgAAOSwg6ZZ1Mjm


I've never actually used 1 of these but can you use it to lock the van from the inside?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

REPORT FROM THE FRONT


I can report that events went like this


Mon morning - phoned Choose Leisure(on A28 Ashford road 4 miles out of Canterbury) before flight from Poland


Tues 0900 arrived Choose Leisure, they quickly measured and found there was just space to fit the Fiamma lock. They offered to do it that morning. I re-arranged appointment with Colin Perris, Cant P+R Manager. 



They started work just before 1000 and we drove away at 1130 with a very neat job done efficiently. 



A GREAT RESULT


I had the meeting with Colin (more later elsewhere), collected Normandy guide book from Waterstone's, stayed night at P+R, serviced MH. 



So we made it to our 1200 sailing on Wed




I was very satisfied with Choose Leisure. Their Service Manager and his Technicians were very helpful, friendly and efficient. I can thoroughly recommend them from my experience. They have large workshops and I presume they can take on most jobs. They are not cheap - £69p.h.(incl VAT), but maybe that is normal for UK, but I was well pleased to pay it for getting us out of a hole and off for our hols.


Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good result. Doesnt sound expensive to me Geoff especially as it was done quickly and efficiently by the sound of it. Glad your sorted.

Have a good trip, where to this time?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Good result. * Doesnt sound expensive to me Geoff *especially as it was done quickly and efficiently by the sound of it. Glad your sorted.
> 
> Have a good trip, where to this time?


Good. must be just in comparison with Polish labour rates.

We spent two nights in Bergues to wind down. Last night on a farm aire with an excellent restaurant. Now on an Aire in grass area next to a CP just short of Dieppe. Planning to go through the cheesy bit of Normandy, south into Loire and then east, south of Paris through Burgundy(ish) then E. Frence and slowly back to Poland.

When you setting off?

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Although we are not the cheesy bit Geoff we thought you might come back via us. Sadly we are off for a few days in Brittany with friends. 

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Although we are not the cheesy bit Geoff we thought you might come back via us. Sadly we are off for a few days in Brittany with friends.
> 
> Ray.


We might have done Ray, but that would have entailed driving Kent-P'mouth and a more expenive ferry and since we had seen your end of Normandy on last trip we decided to go further south, then into Loire, swing east, south of Paris and wander back to Poland.

Enjoy Brittany.

Geoff and Basia.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Good. must be just in comparison with Polish labour rates.
> 
> We spent two nights in Bergues to wind down. Last night on a farm aire with an excellent restaurant. Now on an Aire in grass area next to a CP just short of Dieppe. Planning to go through the cheesy bit of Normandy, south into Loire and then east, south of Paris through Burgundy(ish) then E. Frence and slowly back to Poland.
> 
> ...


This years a flipping right off for me Captain. Too late now, flipping summers over. Too many bits of work getting in the way right now but I suppose the five weeks we managed on Flamborough head is more than most people my age could dream of for a summer break so I wont complain. Mrs D is keen to get away but I wont be leaving the UK now. Did wonder about the Canaries for a month over Christmas and New Year but its seems a bit pricier than it used to be and neither of us fancy winter in Spain so who knows? Maybe a couple of weeks in the lakes or back to Flamborough. Cant afford to be too far away at the moment. Enjoy France, I miss it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> This years a flipping right off for me Captain. Too late now, flipping summers over. Too many bits of work getting in the way right now but I suppose the five weeks we managed on Flamborough head is more than most people my age could dream of for a summer break so I wont complain. Mrs D is keen to get away but I wont be leaving the UK now. Did wonder about the Canaries for a month over Christmas and New Year but its seems a bit pricier than it used to be and neither of us fancy winter in Spain so who knows? Maybe a couple of weeks in the lakes or back to Flamborough. Cant afford to be too far away at the moment. Enjoy France, I miss it.


Sorry to hear that Barry. Hope you get away somewhere.

I now feel guilty about beng here - not.. Just to make you feel better I will eat your share of French cheese and you can enjoy it vicariously.[See what I did there?]

See FC soon for a laugh on/against me/us.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nah Im more than happy to read about others adventures and perhaps help if I Can. Its not like we havent had more than our fair share over the past ten years. How many people get to go and spend half their lives cruising around Europe at the grand old age of 42?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

We are here, ha ha.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Good. must be just in comparison with Polish labour rates.
> 
> We spent two nights in Bergues to wind down. Last night on a farm aire with an excellent restaurant. Now on an Aire in grass area next to a CP just short of Dieppe. Planning to go through the cheesy bit of Normandy, south into Loire and then east, south of Paris through Burgundy(ish) then E. Frence and slowly back to Poland.
> 
> ...


Must be missing something, what on earth do you find to do around Bergues for 2 days?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


> We are here, ha ha.


Where's here Alan? Looks amazing!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Must be missing something, what on earth do you find to do around Bergues for 2 days?


Tony

For those who can read, it was 'two nights'.

Arrived late Wed afternoon. Drink, shower, supper.

Thur. Shopping in nice Fromargerie, Boucherie, Patisserie, lunch, siesta after stressful two days in UK., drink, shower, supper, early night.

Fri. Left 1000 via supermarket for a vitually empty MH after 5 weeks stored.

Satisfied?

Geoff


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Long walks or cycle rides can be had in the forest north of the town near golf course and beyond

You can cycle almost as far as dunkirk through these woods towards Forts Vallieres and Louis


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

It's called The Cirque De Navacelle and it's one of the main attractions in the Cevennes national Park , signposted from just about anywhere thereabouts including the A75 . We went from the very lovely little campsite in Le Vigan. There is a big car park , brand new restaurant and new stoned paths from it to the cliff edge viewing points. The best bit is the road leading down to that magic village and back up and along the cliff face- be warned , we were on a scooter, bit tight for MH although we did meet a couple on it. This little clip we took gives a better idea.
Apologies to Geoff (Nicholsong) for hi jacking his post a bit.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> Tony
> 
> For those who can read, it was 'two nights'.
> 
> ...


OK Dan Dare keep your wings down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

